# Chilled store kraut has live lacto bacteria



## Guest (Mar 20, 2000)

For those interested in sauerkraut as a source of probiotic bacteria, I just got an E-mail from Great lakes Kraut Company www.agrilinkfoods.com (Lynn Raska) saying that their Flanagan's kraut, sold refrigerated in plastic bags, is not pasturized, but preservatives are added to prevent FURTHER growth of the fermenting bacteria, and the company specialists says the bugs should still be alive when eaten (provided you don't cook it of course). I would assume that other brands sold the same way also have some live bugs (Willies's, sold chilled in a plastic bag, and Claussen's, sold chilled in a jar, are similar in nature). Kraut contains major amounts of Lactobacillus Plantarum, but its not in milk products like yogurt. I have found kraut to be helpful to my tummy! see also: www.probi.se/international/abs8.asp www.hscsyr.edu/~nutrition/b798/abst04.htm [This message has been edited by Chuck-w (edited 03-20-2000).][This message has been edited by Chuck-w (edited 03-20-2000).][This message has been edited by Chuck-w (edited 03-20-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanks for doing the checking. Since I'm the one who wanted to know about sauerkraut and you answered on the BB, I started eating it every day. What a great improvement. No more worry about going out. I bought SilverFloss in a can but will look for it in a plastic bag. I have a small serving out of the can. I don't cook it. Thanks for enlighting me and many others.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Just what improvements do you see when eating this kraut. ???think I have a couple bags in the fridge rite now but ususally cook it with pork.Thanx. Joyce------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2000)

Joycein,I eat some uncooked kraut 2X a week or so. i just rinse the brine out in tap water and put in a sandwich or eat alone like a salad or i can even just put in the blender with water to puree mix with some milk or juice etc and drink it. I believe it definely sooths my symtoms, although its all part of a larger plan which seems to have worked well. Of course you can also rinse the brine and just warm it up to eating temp. and eat as a side dish. Its good. Heating to warm shouldn't kill the bugs.Nacia, Silverfloss is actually the same as Flanagan's, sold here in Colorado.[This message has been edited by Chuck-w (edited 03-20-2000).]


----------

